# DESIGNER FABRIC INTERIOR



## chevys4life (Jul 10, 2005)

just wanting your opinions on designer fabric in lowriders


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

not if its done with a little class. you can really make it look like shit if you go overboard.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

not for me, but i do think it looks good in some vehicles. i would consider doing it in my wifes car....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

versace was a ***. enough said.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

THERE IS NOTHING IN THE ENTIRE AUTOMOTIVE WORLD THAT IS MORE IDIOTIC. IF YOU HAVE THAT GARBAGE IN ANY CAR, IT SUCKS DICK. IF YOU HAVE IT IN A LOWRIDER, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE PUT 24" RIMS ON IT SO YOU DON'T MAKE US LOOK BAD.

IMPORT RACER ****>DONKS>LAMBO DOORS>"CANDY" THEMED CARS>DOG SHIT ON YOUR FACE>FUCKING A DEAD GUY>DESIGNER INTERIORS

:twak: :banghead: 
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

NOT REALLY GAY. JUST OUTDATED


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

ask your self this when is the last time u gave a fuck about what paris hilton wheres do u like fashon if u do buy but i dont where a purse


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## MiNeareWETandpiNK (Dec 6, 2006)

gay .... on a mans ride ...


----------



## Mr_LoLo (May 5, 2005)

on old school lowriders YES. KEEP IT GANGSTA!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

check out "confuzed" i believe its called from low mentality perfect use of designer in a low... otherwise gay


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

With any interior if it's done wrong, it looks like shit. I've seen all vinyl interiors that look like a kid's puzzle. I like the look of different fabrics but not when people cover there complete car in it. Be unique, but do it with style and class.


----------



## EandJ (Jan 17, 2007)

To be blunt, NO. It was a fad in 2003 and its time has past. This is what I tell my customers but if that is what they want, use it as an accent (in light moderation). Remember, it's your ride and you are going to be the one looking at it. Also, take in consideration that the fabric materials are very thin so it will wear out very quickly for a regular driver. The vinyl versions are not much better.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

IF YOU LIKE IT NOPE


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Dec 5 2006, 06:04 AM~6696772
> *THERE IS NOTHING IN THE ENTIRE AUTOMOTIVE WORLD THAT IS MORE IDIOTIC.  IF YOU HAVE THAT GARBAGE IN ANY CAR, IT SUCKS DICK.  IF YOU HAVE IT IN A LOWRIDER, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE PUT 24" RIMS ON IT SO YOU DON'T MAKE US LOOK BAD.
> 
> IMPORT RACER ****>DONKS>LAMBO DOORS>"CANDY" THEMED CARS>DOG SHIT ON YOUR FACE>FUCKING A DEAD GUY>DESIGNER INTERIORS
> ...



WELL SAID!!!
unless its going on a stupid donk or a females ride... dont do it. keep it gangsta!!!


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

GAY if u ask me


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

most of those designers are/were ****. that material belongs on a womans purse. using that shit on a lowrider is gay, let the ricer **** and the donk fuckers have that shit.


----------



## Klean Kut (Oct 7, 2003)

:0


----------



## Bob Cusp (Dec 16, 2006)

:machinegun:


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

OG shit whats up, that shit is going too far. Gucci, and that other barn yard shit is dead. :0


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

:burn: :ugh:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

played out, it dates your car to 2003.


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

If you do it make sure you buy a matching purse to show evryone how much of a *** you can be!!!!!!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

looks good depending how its done


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 7 2007, 11:04 AM~9175513
> *looks good depending how its done
> *




put some on ur bumper kit


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Nov 7 2007, 10:21 AM~9175209
> *If you do it make sure you buy a matching purse to show evryone how much of a *** you can be!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 7 2007, 01:07 PM~9176311
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x37 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## specrider02 (Aug 14, 2007)

It's fine to rock designer clothing 
but puttin it in ur car is kinda takin it a bit far


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

:machinegun: :guns: :burn: :guns: :burn: :guns: :burn: :guns: :burn:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 7 2007, 11:04 AM~9175513
> *looks good depending how its done
> *


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 5 2006, 06:32 AM~6696513
> *versace was a ***.  enough said.
> *


but he made awesome clothes. His sister's line Donatella Versace has some really cool stuff.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree to a certain extent. its played out....I would never fucking do shit like that....but my wife is using it to accent her interior.....


I think if chicks do it its alright, because it makes sense.....




trunk pic of my wife's car


----------



## scrapinranger (Nov 8, 2005)

got im my girls ride and yeah she has the matching purse


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 5 2006, 11:44 PM~6703349
> *NOT REALLY GAY. JUST OUTDATED
> *


AMEN


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

ive done a few of thoes old womens purse interiors


----------

